# [SOLVED] How Do Reset Bios Password In Toshiba Satellite A135-s2276 ?



## EDMUNDO50

I Think Don't Have Backdoors For That .

Yes My Notebook Is Toshiba Satellite A 135-s2276 After One Time His Start In Prompt Password , But I Never Instal It .??well Cmos Or Batery Or ????


----------



## EDMUNDO50

*Re: How Do Reset Bios Password In Toshiba Satellite A135-s2276 ?*

Nothing For Know. AND THE SYSTEM IS W. VISTA .


----------



## linderman

*Re: How Do Reset Bios Password In Toshiba Satellite A135-s2276 ?*

no; toshiba doesnt have a back door to the bios password anymore / long ago they did but they do not support that feature any more 

new bios chip is your route now


you will need to look for a *service* manual for the laptop >>>>> they are like hens teeth too, been there, done that


ebay is the best place to look (by far) for the service manual 


you will soon learn that laptops are the bread and butter of the computer industry, finding info is very tip lipped on servicing


laptops are a major PITA when you have to "open" them


----------



## EDMUNDO50

*Re: How Do Reset Bios Password In Toshiba Satellite A135-s2276 ?*

well thks !
but look that step :if agree tell me ...one guy told about ???!!!!

1)Remove Laptop Battery
2)Take off Memory Cover(underneath - square cover, Sits 
in middle of laptop 1 retaining screw
3)Using two thumbs spread spring clips to outside and 
pull out RAM memory.
4)Remove clear vinyl label opposite RAM memory slots in 
upper left corner( laptop battery slot is on right, DVD 
drive is facing away from you)
5)Using a magnifying glass (unless you have perfect 
vision)in the upper left corner you will see JOPEN1 with 
a white silkscreen square next to it . Inside the square 
you will see what looks like the letter T over a U. 
Using a metal paper clip short the U to the Silver 1/4" 
post connecting the motherboard to the laptop case(this 
is you ground, it is located above what looks like a 
silkscreen outline of a chip)hold for 25 -30 seconds.
6) Place back your RAM memory, put in the laptop battery 
and test start laptop. you should see a selection of F1 
or F2 for setup. Using the F2 gets you into the Bios 
menu where you reset the time and date. Then Tab over to 
the SECURITY setting tab and change your passwords. Now 
hit F10 key ,yes to save and your done!
Note: if your having trouble your most likely grounding 
the ground(that blob of solder about 1/8"dia on both 
ends of the "silkscreen chip outline" This is about as simple as i can break it down

tell please ! i ready for do this now ...


----------



## EDMUNDO50

*Re: How Do Reset Bios Password In Toshiba Satellite A135-s2276 ?*

ok ! thank you lot !!


----------



## linderman

*Re: How Do Reset Bios Password In Toshiba Satellite A135-s2276 ?*

try it ????? I would 


but I will "bet" you lunch that wont clear your password


that procedure does work for clearing the cmos when the password is not the problem


----------



## kodi

*Re: How Do Reset Bios Password In Toshiba Satellite A135-s2276 ?*

Sorry but forum rules prevent us from helping with Bypassing passwords

This thread will be closed


----------

